# Body repair recommendation: D M Leisure Services



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

Thought my experience with D M Leisure Services maybe of help to MF members who require body work repairs now or in the future.

I managed to damage the roof of our Laika motorhome; we live in Leicestershire so I spoke to one or two companies close to us in and around the Nottingham/Newark area to carry out the repair but I have to say the advice and quick response given by Dave Miller (who wasn't local to us) was exemplary but of even more importance the job he did was excellent. Don’t expect a receptionist or a customer waiting area with a coffee machine; he works out of some old buildings on a farm in Tixall, Stafford that has been split up into business units but what you can expect is a good, professional job. He is polite and knows what he is doing

D M Leisure Services,
Unit 3 Tixall Heath Farm, 
Stafford 

Tel: 07973 196144


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to know!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

my van is in for repair at http://www.grangemoorcoachworks.co.uk/ near Wakefield, they seem thorough but not got it back yet I'll review them when I do.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

goneoff said:


> Thought my experience with D M Leisure Services maybe of help to MF members who require body work repairs now or in the future.
> 
> I managed to damage the roof of our Laika motorhome; we live in Leicestershire so I spoke to one or two companies close to us in and around the Nottingham/Newark area to carry out the repair but I have to say the advice and quick response given by Dave Miller (who wasn't local to us) was exemplary but of even more importance the job he did was excellent. Don't expect a receptionist or a customer waiting area with a coffee machine; he works out of some old buildings on a farm in Tixall, Stafford that has been split up into business units but what you can expect is a good, professional job. He is polite and knows what he is doing
> 
> ...


What type of body structure?


----------

